# Hubby has low sperm count... and I'm devastated.



## Mrs. Owen

Hello ladies. :flower:

It's been awhile since I've posted on these boards, mainly because I was driving myself INSANE w/ baby thoughts, and I was trying to take it easy in order to save my sanity. :)

But here I am again, and I'm just really sad and needed to vent. My husband and I have been ttc since we got married in June 2010. We finally decided last month that we should both just go to the doc and get checked to make sure everything was okay, to ease our minds. On my end, everything looks good so far, so that made me happy. But I literally got off the phone w/ my doc about an hour ago, and she was calling about my husband's sperm analysis. I don't know all the "sperm lingo" yet, but apparently he is low in every category...count, etc. Our doctor is going to refer us to the fertility clinic now, and I guess it all begins. I know it's not the end of the world, and least there ARE sperm there, but I guess now my question is... is it going to be impossible to get pregnant? What are the options after this? I've been trying to read through these boards and inform myself...but right now I just feel like giving it all up and just being done w/ it! :( 

I was really trying my hardest not to let this take control of my life, and then my younger sister got pregnant accidentally after being w/ her boyfriend for 2months... life just doesn't seem fair sometimes!!! Of course I am happy for my sister and excited to have a nephew, but how is it that 2 people that are ready and willing to have a baby can't get pregnant, and someone who barely knows the other person and is not ready at ALL can?! 

I'm sorry, this has gone off onto a bad path, lol...I'm just feeling really frustrated and alone right now. My husband is working and I haven't been able to talk to him yet so he doesn't even know, but I know it's just going to devastate him. We are both so ready for this, and have been for a long time. :( 

Any advice ladies?? Do we still have a chance?


----------



## lexx7

:wave:Hi 

No need to panic - I think you will be just fine :winkwink: I know it must be hard your husband being at work, I'm waiting for mine to come home after some crappy news today (totally different to you so don't worry!) 

You haven't been ttc for long, even though I know it must feel like forever and I empathise with you about your sister - I've had friends around me in the 4 and quarter years we have been trying all get pregnant within 2 months of trying and although happy for them, it does hurt. Sending you :hugs: on that one :hugs:

Right - the sperm count. Do you have the results at all that you can put on here? What was the count exactly? The count needs to be 20 million or more to be considered "normal" or so I was told but it does only take the one :winkwink: The thing with a low count is that it takes longer to replenish, so dtd every other day can help. Anyway what I wanted to tell you to put your mind at ease is my husbands experience in the hope it will help yours. He had a test done back in March of this year which revealed his count to be only 2 million which is just terrible and we thought that was perhaps the reason we hadn't succeeded as despite all my health issues, the fertility side was looking ok. So, we have started the process of natural cycle ivf (long story won't go into it) and so he was re-tested last month and his count is now 34 million!!!!!!!!!! So, what did he do??? He took and continues to take the supplements I shove infront of him every time we sit and eat dinner :haha: They are Fertility for Men by Viradian (I get the from bodykind online) and also Maca Root which is renowned to help sperm count and motility etc.

The bottom line is, that he can take simple measures to sort his count and get re-tested. He could also try acupuncture which I've heard glowing reports about in sorthing out sperm quantity and quality. 

What tests have you had? Perhaps it may be worth persuing further testing and getting your hubby onto some supplements before you consider ivf. There are also lifestyle changes he can make - if he smokes he needs to stop as this really dampens sperm and also if he drinks moderately/heavily he needs to reduce this right down. Excersise and stress levels and also a decent diet are things to look into as well - no need for any radical measures just being sensible will help.

Sorry - I never reply to anyone or post myself with a short message :blush:

Hope this helps and comforts you :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, I feel your pain. When we were told the same news we both were devastated and I spent all weekend crying. Anyway we were referred to clinic in London, who said we would need to get isci to get pregnant (Oct 2010, after ttc since aug 2009) there wad no funding in our area so we went private, and has success 2nd time, so worth it in the end!
Now my dh improved his sa several ways - cleaning out the tubes everyday had the best result, volume went normal, wellman conception, omega 3 oil, dried apricots and nuts and tomato juice. He also went to wearing baggy trousers and splashed his bits 2x a day with cold water. Oh and stopped hot baths etc..... Whilst we still needed isci his sa improved and may have improved our chances.

Good luck, it's a rollercoaster bit worth it and we were told overcoming mf is the easier thing than ff xxxx


----------



## Lou&Simon

ello,

Im also in the same boat, me & hubby ahve been tryin for 5 yrs so we also went to the doctors and we was also told he has low sperm count. 
we are currently lookin for a clinic that will help us by using a sperm donor x

good luck and big hugs x


----------



## Melbram

Hi Mrs Owen 

Im in the same boat as you. OH and I had been trying to concieve for 1 yr before we went to GP. We have been trying for 18 months now. I expected the GP to give me clomid or something but instead we had bloods and SA done. OHs SA results wernt great and after two tests GP told us that he was low on every score and IVF was the way forward. 

We were referred to Liverpool Womens who have done their own SA test which is more indepth - we are just waiting for these results but we will probably still have to got forward with IVF and possible ICSI. In the meantime OH was told take 1000mg of Vitamic C, zinc and vitamin E. 

It was all very hard to take in at first but it feels very normal now and very exciting. x


----------



## Mrs. Owen

I can't thank you all enough for all your kind words and advice!!! It means so much right now. I feel selfish for complaining because I do realize that we have not been trying nearly as long as most people in this forum.... 15 months compared to YEARS is nothing. I guess it just seems like forever to us!!! 

Lexx- I don't have the paper w/ the results yet, but my doc is supposed to send them. Honestly I was at work when she called and was so upset that I don't remember much as far as the numbers and what numbers were for what..I do believe she said as far as the actual count, there were about 10 million, w/ 20 million being "normal" like you said. I am going to have my hubby call her when he can so she can actually explain everything again to him and he will know exactly what is going on. Thank you so much for your advice on the supplements, I am DEFINITELY going to look into those!! Looks like they made a HUGE difference that is for your husband, that's WONDERFUL! :D 

As far as testing goes, my gyno has just done the normal tests for me for now, blood work to make sure I'm ovulating, things like that..but she's putting the referral in to the fertility clinic so I'm assuming we will really start looking into things further then? It usually takes 2-3 months to get in, so for now I guess we just wait and keep trying. 

It's so inspiring to hear from those of you who have had positive results, and also nice to hear from others who are in the same boat!! Thank you again to all of you...I really needed some help and advice today. :) Hugs to all!!


----------



## augustluvers

lexx7 said:


> :wave:Hi
> 
> No need to panic - I think you will be just fine :winkwink: I know it must be hard your husband being at work, I'm waiting for mine to come home after some crappy news today (totally different to you so don't worry!)
> 
> You haven't been ttc for long, even though I know it must feel like forever and I empathise with you about your sister - I've had friends around me in the 4 and quarter years we have been trying all get pregnant within 2 months of trying and although happy for them, it does hurt. Sending you :hugs: on that one :hugs:
> 
> Right - the sperm count. Do you have the results at all that you can put on here? What was the count exactly? The count needs to be 20 million or more to be considered "normal" or so I was told but it does only take the one :winkwink: The thing with a low count is that it takes longer to replenish, so dtd every other day can help. Anyway what I wanted to tell you to put your mind at ease is my husbands experience in the hope it will help yours. He had a test done back in March of this year which revealed his count to be only 2 million which is just terrible and we thought that was perhaps the reason we hadn't succeeded as despite all my health issues, the fertility side was looking ok. So, we have started the process of natural cycle ivf (long story won't go into it) and so he was re-tested last month and his count is now 34 million!!!!!!!!!! So, what did he do??? He took and continues to take the supplements I shove infront of him every time we sit and eat dinner :haha: They are Fertility for Men by Viradian (I get the from bodykind online) and also Maca Root which is renowned to help sperm count and motility etc.
> 
> The bottom line is, that he can take simple measures to sort his count and get re-tested. He could also try acupuncture which I've heard glowing reports about in sorthing out sperm quantity and quality.
> 
> What tests have you had? Perhaps it may be worth persuing further testing and getting your hubby onto some supplements before you consider ivf. There are also lifestyle changes he can make - if he smokes he needs to stop as this really dampens sperm and also if he drinks moderately/heavily he needs to reduce this right down. Excersise and stress levels and also a decent diet are things to look into as well - no need for any radical measures just being sensible will help.
> 
> Sorry - I never reply to anyone or post myself with a short message :blush:
> 
> Hope this helps and comforts you :flower::flower::flower::flower:

What brand of Maca root do you get? I'm looking to get some new things for my husband this next IUI cycle


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey hun i hope you dont mind me jumping over to give some advice.Massive hugs.Please dont be too upset.We went through this exact same thing with my DH having bad S/As i also have PCOS.We were TTC#2 for 5.5 Years and did many many treatments that failed but about 8 months before we got our BFP my DH started to take Wellman Conception.He had a SA done after 5 months of taking it and his SA improved by 6 TIMES over ,his sperm volume went from 0.5mls to a Massive 3mls!!!!After 5.5 Years and many many failed treatments we got a Natural BFP in the end.Hope this helped hun xoxox


----------



## Mrs. Owen

Thank you IrishGirl! What an inspiring story!!! I am going to look into ALL of these things you girls have suggested, and one way or another we are going to make this happen!!! :thumbup: 

Thanks everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Owen

augustluvers said:


> lexx7 said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Hi
> 
> No need to panic - I think you will be just fine :winkwink: I know it must be hard your husband being at work, I'm waiting for mine to come home after some crappy news today (totally different to you so don't worry!)
> 
> You haven't been ttc for long, even though I know it must feel like forever and I empathise with you about your sister - I've had friends around me in the 4 and quarter years we have been trying all get pregnant within 2 months of trying and although happy for them, it does hurt. Sending you :hugs: on that one :hugs:
> 
> Right - the sperm count. Do you have the results at all that you can put on here? What was the count exactly? The count needs to be 20 million or more to be considered "normal" or so I was told but it does only take the one :winkwink: The thing with a low count is that it takes longer to replenish, so dtd every other day can help. Anyway what I wanted to tell you to put your mind at ease is my husbands experience in the hope it will help yours. He had a test done back in March of this year which revealed his count to be only 2 million which is just terrible and we thought that was perhaps the reason we hadn't succeeded as despite all my health issues, the fertility side was looking ok. So, we have started the process of natural cycle ivf (long story won't go into it) and so he was re-tested last month and his count is now 34 million!!!!!!!!!! So, what did he do??? He took and continues to take the supplements I shove infront of him every time we sit and eat dinner :haha: They are Fertility for Men by Viradian (I get the from bodykind online) and also Maca Root which is renowned to help sperm count and motility etc.
> 
> The bottom line is, that he can take simple measures to sort his count and get re-tested. He could also try acupuncture which I've heard glowing reports about in sorthing out sperm quantity and quality.
> 
> What tests have you had? Perhaps it may be worth persuing further testing and getting your hubby onto some supplements before you consider ivf. There are also lifestyle changes he can make - if he smokes he needs to stop as this really dampens sperm and also if he drinks moderately/heavily he needs to reduce this right down. Excersise and stress levels and also a decent diet are things to look into as well - no need for any radical measures just being sensible will help.
> 
> Sorry - I never reply to anyone or post myself with a short message :blush:
> 
> Hope this helps and comforts you :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> What brand of Maca root do you get? I'm looking to get some new things for my husband this next IUI cycleClick to expand...

I am curious about this too, is maca root something you buy in a pill form? I've been researching online and it looks like it comes in powder as well..is one better than the other, or does it matter? I'm sure a pill would be MUCH easier, I just want to make sure I get it right! :)


----------



## riveragolden

Yes you still have chance...Why you thinks that something is wrong,just feel everything is right and life seems to be cool...


----------



## babyoneill

sorry to barge in on ur but i saw this and it kinda related to me, my fella had a SA and found he had 89% abnormal sperm and the doc said it would be 1 in a 10000 chance we could conceive, we were gutted... he did smoke and smoke marijuana as well, he stopped smoking weed cut down on his smoking wore loose underwear, took male fertility supplements and took showers instead of baths, and 3 months later i got my bfp, hope this helps xx


----------



## Mrs. Owen

babyoneill said:


> sorry to barge in on ur but i saw this and it kinda related to me, my fella had a SA and found he had 89% abnormal sperm and the doc said it would be 1 in a 10000 chance we could conceive, we were gutted... he did smoke and smoke marijuana as well, he stopped smoking weed cut down on his smoking wore loose underwear, took male fertility supplements and took showers instead of baths, and 3 months later i got my bfp, hope this helps xx

THANK YOU babyoneill, it helps so much to hear these positive stories!!! DH doesn't smoke or drink or anything like that, BUT I am def going to get him started on some fertility supplements asap!!! Thanks for the info!! :hugs:


----------



## babyoneill

glad i was able to share a positve experiance becuase i know that this is something i would of liked to hear at the time before bfp xxx


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Mrs. Owen, Thank you so much for posting. I just got off the phone after hearing the same results. My DH is at work and I have to figure out how to tell him. He is the love of my life and my best friend.


----------



## Mrs. Owen

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Mrs. Owen, Thank you so much for posting. I just got off the phone after hearing the same results. My DH is at work and I have to figure out how to tell him. He is the love of my life and my best friend.

Big hugs to you girl :hugs: I've had such a roller coaster of emotions since last week when we found out... one minute I will be super positive, thinking about how we are going to do this one way or the other and everything will be fine...then the next minute it just hits me again and I'm just soooo upset!!! :nope: 

I know it could be worse, but it just doesn't seem fair sometimes. It has really helped a lot to know that I'm not alone tho, so hopefully we can just help each other through this! I guess all we can really do is talk to our husbands and just do whatever we possibly can to make it happen! 

I did order him some Fertilaid today, and also some Maca root, which was suggested by one of the girlies on here. I ordered myself some FertileCM as well, even though I don't really have issues w/ CM, I figured I might as well give it a try, since it says it helps w/ other things too. At this point we are willing to try anything! :wacko:

Good luck to you girl, sending big hugs your way!!! One of these days we will get our BFPs!!!! :flower:


----------



## wifey29

Hi Mrs Owen

We were in exactly your position in February. We had been trying since Sept 09 and found out that DH's SA was low in everything. His count averages 1 million (he's had more SA's than I can count!), his lowest was 140k. The motility was non existant and 98% were or bad morphology. I have no issues. 

As soon as we found out DH started taking Wellman Conception. While it didn't increase his count, the morphology and motility did improve marginally. I also started taking Pregnacare in preperation for any treatment.

I really want to offer you some hope. We were referred for ICSI and today got our much longed for BFP following our first cycle. I was so worried that DH's sperm quality would comprimise the treatment. It is still very early days and there is a long way to go, but it can and does happen. 

:hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Wifey29 that's fantastic! Congrats & a healthy & happy 9 months. Thank you for sharing your story, you give me hope! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Owen

Wifey29, that is such WONDERFUL news!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Thank you so much for your inspiring story... It helps so much. H & H 9 months to you!!!! :D


----------



## babydrms

Hi there, this thread is so nice to read - makes me hopeful. After years of trying and almost 7 years no BC, I finally gave my husband a home SA. He took it and though it can't tell you about motility or morphology, his count was not above the 19 million threshold to get a positive test. I thought _he_ was going to cry. Sometimes I think he needs the bean to stick more than I do!! So I didn't wait another day, I made the appointment with the specialists. Sadly, we can't see them until Nov 16th, which seems impossibly long, now that we have an idea of what may be wrong. 

So, now I am going to order him some supplements. He already takes folic, mutlivitamin and Fish oil. Anyone heard anything about pumpkin seeds?
Thanks for the brand names I will look for them!!

Oh, and I am 13 dpo - got a BFN this am. Onward and upward, right?!


----------



## Mrs. Owen

babydrms said:


> Hi there, this thread is so nice to read - makes me hopeful. After years of trying and almost 7 years no BC, I finally gave my husband a home SA. He took it and though it can't tell you about motility or morphology, his count was not above the 19 million threshold to get a positive test. I thought _he_ was going to cry. Sometimes I think he needs the bean to stick more than I do!! So I didn't wait another day, I made the appointment with the specialists. Sadly, we can't see them until Nov 16th, which seems impossibly long, now that we have an idea of what may be wrong.
> 
> So, now I am going to order him some supplements. He already takes folic, mutlivitamin and Fish oil. Anyone heard anything about pumpkin seeds?
> Thanks for the brand names I will look for them!!
> 
> Oh, and I am 13 dpo - got a BFN this am. Onward and upward, right?!



:hugs: Big hugs to you girl!!! And I'm so sorry about your BFN. Ugh! :( It helps so much to talk to others in the same situation. My DH is the same way, he is just devasted because he wants this SO BADLY too!! :nope:

I guess in a way for me, it at least helped a little to know that maybe we FINALLY have a reason for why we haven't gotten pregnant yet. It's like my doctor told me, we can kind of look at this as a good thing because at least we KNOW what is going on, instead of not being able to find anything wrong and still not being able to get pregnant. So I'm just trying to look at the positive side of things! But MAN it is hard to be positive some days!!! :wacko:

I started DH on Fertilaid today and should be getting the maca root in soon, so I will give him that as well! I guess we will see what happens! I guess all we can do is just keep trying and keep our heads up!!

Good luck to you girl!! :flower:


----------



## bballbaby

Hello! I just wanted to drop you a line because I feel your pain and I can totally relate. My DH was low in every category after taking 3 SA. Doesn't it just suck how many people around you get pregnant when your going through this?! I have been there and wanted to let you know that it can happen!! In our situation my DH had a varicocele which we opted to not have surgery for due to the not so certain positive results. He also tried L-cartinine and L-arginine and wheat germ supplements. I have heard of these helping others but in our situation that was not the case. We ended up having to do IVF/ICSI and it honestly wasn't as bad as I had imagined. I was happy because I really felt as if it would bring us closer to our dream. Our first fresh cycle failed but we got a BFP from our frozen cycle. Please message me if you have any questions I'd be more than happy to help you out. :hugs: There is hope my friend.


----------



## Mrs. Owen

bballbaby said:


> Hello! I just wanted to drop you a line because I feel your pain and I can totally relate. My DH was low in every category after taking 3 SA. Doesn't it just suck how many people around you get pregnant when your going through this?! I have been there and wanted to let you know that it can happen!! In our situation my DH had a varicocele which we opted to not have surgery for due to the not so certain positive results. He also tried L-cartinine and L-arginine and wheat germ supplements. I have heard of these helping others but in our situation that was not the case. We ended up having to do IVF/ICSI and it honestly wasn't as bad as I had imagined. I was happy because I really felt as if it would bring us closer to our dream. Our first fresh cycle failed but we got a BFP from our frozen cycle. Please message me if you have any questions I'd be more than happy to help you out. :hugs: There is hope my friend.


bballbaby - Thank you so much for sharing your story!!! And CONGRATS to you, that is so amazing!!! :happydance: I'm feeling so much better after hearing these wonderful stories. It's just good to hear that there is still hope. THANK YOU!!!! :hugs:


----------



## NeedInfo

Your note is very inspiring. I am dejected for the past 6 months because all the doctors claim everything in my husband's sperm count as bad and I dont know which way to go. His count is 0.9Mil and motility is also not normal. So, please help me understand how long your husband took Fertility for Men by Viradian and Maca Root to increase the sperm count drastically? 

Plus, where do I get Maca Root?

Please help me with this information. I w appreciate itould highly

They say if his sperm count at least increases to 10 Mil or so, they will consider IUI option. I would want that because it is non-inasive and inexpensive 

Thanks,


----------



## NeedInfo

lexx7 said:


> :wave:Hi
> 
> No need to panic - I think you will be just fine :winkwink: I know it must be hard your husband being at work, I'm waiting for mine to come home after some crappy news today (totally different to you so don't worry!)
> 
> You haven't been ttc for long, even though I know it must feel like forever and I empathise with you about your sister - I've had friends around me in the 4 and quarter years we have been trying all get pregnant within 2 months of trying and although happy for them, it does hurt. Sending you :hugs: on that one :hugs:
> 
> Right - the sperm count. Do you have the results at all that you can put on here? What was the count exactly? The count needs to be 20 million or more to be considered "normal" or so I was told but it does only take the one :winkwink: The thing with a low count is that it takes longer to replenish, so dtd every other day can help. Anyway what I wanted to tell you to put your mind at ease is my husbands experience in the hope it will help yours. He had a test done back in March of this year which revealed his count to be only 2 million which is just terrible and we thought that was perhaps the reason we hadn't succeeded as despite all my health issues, the fertility side was looking ok. So, we have started the process of natural cycle ivf (long story won't go into it) and so he was re-tested last month and his count is now 34 million!!!!!!!!!! So, what did he do??? He took and continues to take the supplements I shove infront of him every time we sit and eat dinner :haha: They are Fertility for Men by Viradian (I get the from bodykind online) and also Maca Root which is renowned to help sperm count and motility etc.
> 
> The bottom line is, that he can take simple measures to sort his count and get re-tested. He could also try acupuncture which I've heard glowing reports about in sorthing out sperm quantity and quality.
> 
> What tests have you had? Perhaps it may be worth persuing further testing and getting your hubby onto some supplements before you consider ivf. There are also lifestyle changes he can make - if he smokes he needs to stop as this really dampens sperm and also if he drinks moderately/heavily he needs to reduce this right down. Excersise and stress levels and also a decent diet are things to look into as well - no need for any radical measures just being sensible will help.
> 
> Sorry - I never reply to anyone or post myself with a short message :blush:
> 
> Hope this helps and comforts you :flower::flower::flower::flower:

Your note is very inspiring. I am dejected for the past 6 months because all the doctors claim everything in my husband's sperm count as bad and I dont know which way to go. His count is 0.9Mil and motility is also not normal. So, please help me understand how long your husband took Fertility for Men by Viradian and Maca Root to increase the sperm count drastically? 

Plus, where do I get Maca Root?

Please help me with this information. I w appreciate itould highly

They say if his sperm count at least increases to 10 Mil or so, they will consider IUI option. I would want that because it is non-inasive and inexpensive 

Thanks,


----------



## NeedInfo

Mrs. Owen said:


> MommyToBeIsMe said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Owen, Thank you so much for posting. I just got off the phone after hearing the same results. My DH is at work and I have to figure out how to tell him. He is the love of my life and my best friend.
> 
> Big hugs to you girl :hugs: I've had such a roller coaster of emotions since last week when we found out... one minute I will be super positive, thinking about how we are going to do this one way or the other and everything will be fine...then the next minute it just hits me again and I'm just soooo upset!!! :nope:
> 
> I know it could be worse, but it just doesn't seem fair sometimes. It has really helped a lot to know that I'm not alone tho, so hopefully we can just help each other through this! I guess all we can really do is talk to our husbands and just do whatever we possibly can to make it happen!
> 
> I did order him some Fertilaid today, and also some Maca root, which was suggested by one of the girlies on here. I ordered myself some FertileCM as well, even though I don't really have issues w/ CM, I figured I might as well give it a try, since it says it helps w/ other things too. At this point we are willing to try anything! :wacko:
> 
> Good luck to you girl, sending big hugs your way!!! One of these days we will get our BFPs!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

hi, pls tell me what site did you use to order Fertilaid and Maca root? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Mrs. Owen

Needinfo, I'm so sorry I never replied to your question, I haven't been able to get on here in FOREVER and I'm just now seeing it! Im sure you already got the info you needed, but I ordered the fertilaid from fairhavenhealth.com, and if I remember correcty I got the maca root from vitacost.com. You can also just google it and see where you can find the best products for the most affordable price. 

We are now almost done with the 2nd bottle of fertilaid and 2nd month of maca root and although I can't yet comment on whether or not it's helped the sperm count (he gets tested again mid january), I can see that I have seen a HUGE difference in my hubby's sex drive and energy levels! He says he hasn't felt this good in FOREVER! So at least that in itself is good news!! :D hope everyone is doing great!! Lots of baby dust to all! :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hi there 
i know you posted this a while back, but now im in the same situation as you.

we been trying to conceive since october 2009 and had checks etc at the doctor and neevr did they ask hubby to do a sperm test, so after 4 months and they get my results back and everything seems ok, hubby does a test and is incredibly low, normally mens are 20 million and his is less than 1 million,

now i know there are still chances i can get pregnant naturally but can take a long time, they are already putting us forward for ivf tests to get the ball rolling.

just wondering where you are on your journey as your 3 months on, have you been given ivf route? have you been told the waiting time?

i dont go back to the hospital until end of jan beggining of feb to hear more results x


----------



## toch1402

mummy.wannabe said:


> hi there
> i know you posted this a while back, but now im in the same situation as you.
> 
> we been trying to conceive since october 2009 and had checks etc at the doctor and neevr did they ask hubby to do a sperm test, so after 4 months and they get my results back and everything seems ok, hubby does a test and is incredibly low, normally mens are 20 million and his is less than 1 million,
> 
> now i know there are still chances i can get pregnant naturally but can take a long time, they are already putting us forward for ivf tests to get the ball rolling.
> 
> just wondering where you are on your journey as your 3 months on, have you been given ivf route? have you been told the waiting time?
> 
> i dont go back to the hospital until end of jan beggining of feb to hear more results x

Hi mummy.wannabe, 

We found out in Jan 11 that my OH had a very low sperm count - less than one million with poor everything. We had a repeat count in feb and the numbers were even lower. As you can imagine we were devastated. We were referred to a fertility specialist (which we saw in April) and we pushed for him to also be referred to a urologist (which we saw in June). I also did some research into vitamins and we decided on wellmans, zinc and vitamin c. For us, all hormone tests came back normal and we also had cystic fibrosis tests as well as chromosome tests (done through fertility specialist) all came back normal and there is no varicole so we don't have any reason for the low count. It is just the way that he is made. We were referred for NHS IVF with ICSI and I am due to start down reg in middle of January. We could have been referred for IVF in July but i was outside the weight criteria. 

The good thing is with IVF-ICSI they are able to find the best possible spermies to use and it doesn't matter if there are only a few. Hope this helps!

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i think we will need IVF-ICSI too, what is the weight criteria? x


----------



## toch1402

mummy.wannabe said:


> i think we will need IVF-ICSI too, what is the weight criteria? x


It depends on your PCT. The PCT that we are in states that I have to have a BMI of below 30 for 6 months - each PCT is different though. It might be worth while checking your PCT criteria. Different PCTs also fund different numbers of cycles.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thank you, i will check that out x


----------



## Mrs. Owen

Hi everyone!! Just wanted to check in with you all and give and update on what's going on w/ Mr. Owen and I! :)

Had my first appt w/ the fertility doc today...overall, a very positive experience. I REALLY like the doctor, and he seemed like he really knew his stuff, and was also just very nice and helpful. I was a little worried with him being a man, I just felt like maybe he wouldn't really understand how I felt..but that wasn't the case at all. 

I went in not knowing at all what to expect...and I was scared to death! But it really wasn't too bad. He asked some questions of course about my cycles, etc. We have already determined that I'm ovulating (my gyno did blood tests and I have been temping), and I have regular cycles. He did an ultrasound of my ovaries and determined that everything is normal there. I am scheduled for my HSG test this Thursday morning. (I am REALLY not looking forward to this test..who here has had one and can ease my mind?!? It sounds terrible!! lol) so after that, if everything looks good there, I should be good to go on my end. (for now)

Now, on to the hubby. He is working out of town so couldn't come w/ me, but they did have a copy of his sperm analysis there and we talked about that as well. He has about 10million sperm, 7million motile(?) (sorry, I'm not great w/ all the sperm lingo yet! lol) So, very low. The dr said our chances of conceiving on our own are VERY very low (1-2%) :( BUT, he was optimistic about those numbers as far as insemination goes. He says they are def numbers he can work with. Hubby goes back on Jan 27th to the urologist and hopefully after 3 months of supplements, losing weight, and just getting overall healthier, we will be able to see a difference in his count!!! *FINGERS CROSSED!!!!*

Then, we have an appt to go back and see the doc on Feb 13th to discuss all the results, and start figuring out what our options are from here. 

I have to say, I left the dr's office feeling kind of at peace. It's like OKAY, we FINALLY know what might be going on, and we are taking the steps we need to get this moving along. No more not knowing what's wrong, or feeling like it will never happen. I have a little bit of hope now, even thought I know it's still going to be a very rough road. At least we are on our way and getting closer every day!!! 

So...just wanted to share our progress!! Hope everyone is doing great and I'm sending baby dust to all!!! *HUGS*


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone, I've not been on here for a while.

Glad your appointment went well Mrs Owen - onwards and upwards. 

since the last time I posted we seen a fertility specialist who thought OH might have a varicocele which could be causing his low swimmers. OH had ultrasound today the vein in question was all normal which means back to fertility specialist who will no doubt move us on to IVF/ICSI. I was hoping that i wouldnt have to go through HSG because it would be pointless when IVF is only option anyway? OH has been taking Vit C, Zinc and Vit E as advised by the specialist for the past few months and so im hoping there has been an improvement in his swimmers when we get the results in Feb.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey everyone,
Thank you mrs Owen for the update And Melbrum.

I'm on day 40 and might have just started my period.
Then got to arrange to see if tubes blocked after my period is finished.
Plus on cycle day 2 which Wont be possible over the weekend so will have to try Monday or Tuesday.
Got to have HIV test, thyroid, hep b hep c etc too then back to hospital end of feb x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

toch1402 said:


> mummy.wannabe said:
> 
> 
> i think we will need IVF-ICSI too, what is the weight criteria? x
> 
> 
> It depends on your PCT. The PCT that we are in states that I have to have a BMI of below 30 for 6 months - each PCT is different though. It might be worth while checking your PCT criteria. Different PCTs also fund different numbers of cycles.Click to expand...

Ive been on a diet and getting weighed in every week, since you said about the BMi, so I started to loose weight and I'm just below 30, dong know about the pct here that you said about, so going to loose as much as I can to be safe x


----------



## tigerlilly

mummy.wannabe said:


> toch1402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy.wannabe said:
> 
> 
> i think we will need IVF-ICSI too, what is the weight criteria? x
> 
> 
> It depends on your PCT. The PCT that we are in states that I have to have a BMI of below 30 for 6 months - each PCT is different though. It might be worth while checking your PCT criteria. Different PCTs also fund different numbers of cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been on a diet and getting weighed in every week, since you said about the BMi, so I started to loose weight and I'm just below 30, dong know about the pct here that you said about, so going to loose as much as I can to be safe xClick to expand...

In essex the max BMI is 30. Mines 38.42 so lots of work to do.


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining in. Even tho dh doesn't have a low count he does have poor morphology 95% on the first SA and 97% on the second. I can't find anything anywhere on how to improve morphology : (


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Shows how much I know, I don't know what morphology is.

My BMI was 32 and the 1st doctor I saw was horrible , looked me up and down, said so are you on a diet then.
I said not yet,
She said well you best coz there's no point doing this if your not going to put your all into it.
I was angry Nd annoyed! She was pregnant and bet she didn't find it hard to conceive!

So 4 months later, had my blood tests And was called back. I hadnt lost any weight and was so nervous id have her again. I don't feel she should have said it the way she did coz it made me more stressed out.

So started beginning of jan and I'm doing well, lost 8lbs in 2 weeks so by the time I go back end of feb, hoping to have lost a lot more x


----------



## tigerlilly

they don't have the correct shaped heads, or no heads, two heads etc.


----------



## tigerlilly

mummy.wannabe said:


> Shows how much I know, I don't know what morphology is.
> 
> My BMI was 32 and the 1st doctor I saw was horrible , looked me up and down, said so are you on a diet then.
> I said not yet,
> She said well you best coz there's no point doing this if your not going to put your all into it.
> I was angry Nd annoyed! She was pregnant and bet she didn't find it hard to conceive!
> 
> So 4 months later, had my blood tests And was called back. I hadnt lost any weight and was so nervous id have her again. I don't feel she should have said it the way she did coz it made me more stressed out.
> 
> So started beginning of jan and I'm doing well, lost 8lbs in 2 weeks so by the time I go back end of feb, hoping to have lost a lot more x

well done on ur weight loss! what have you been following?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've been doing weight watchers for 2 weeks, and find it fairly easy, not started any exercise yet, but I will just be doing Zumba and dance on the Xbox kinect, not signing up to any more gyms x


----------



## purpleflossy

can i join in 

we are at the same sort of stage, all looking ok with me, hubby had 2 low SA counts of 7million and under, dont have any other numbers but they said it was low all round but still possible (dont know if they say that or mean it!) 
we go back in march, hubby had bloods taken and waiting for scan appointment for his Testiclas so they can confirm if any blockages or cystic.f etc.
First lady we seen in October was lovely, the 2nd was a young doctor and spoke down to us. Anyway on the BMI score i was also told that you have to have a bmi under 30. She was lovely (first lady) saying they tell you now so it gives you time to work on things. Mine was 32, which meant around 1.5 stone loss. As of today 3 months after first appoint my bmi is 29 and i have lost 1 stone 8lb :happydance: so dont loose hope for those loosing weight, its is possible. I cried for about 2 days at first thinking it would never be possible, i am a size 14 with a large bust, but i am proof it can work. Aiming for a 2st loss in total to give me around 27/28 bmi for march hopefully (they better weigh me then otherwise i will be cross! haha! :shrug:)
Just hoping all comes back ok with hubby tests so there is something there thats ok to use. 
Just so scared they will say, sorry cant help you :cry:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey there,
Thanks for letting me know your story.
And congrats on the weight loss you done so well.
I've lost 7 lbs in 2 weeks, so hoping I'll carry on doing well.

We haven't been told hubby would have to have a scan on testicles, you think they will suggest it next time?
Keeps making me worry so much that my hubby's are so low, and will there be any chance of improvement x


----------



## purpleflossy

Its hard not to worry isnt it? I Just keep saying worrying wont change the results in anyway, but easier said than done!
He may need a scan and blood tests. I think each area and hospital seems to be different.
When we first went there was no mention of these tests for hubby but then they tend to work 1 stage at a time so I guess no point mentioning if hubby test had come back much improved? 
Thing is the SA test were both done before he had been taking male conception tablets, so I just keep thinking these may still improve what was there to. I think from researching, as the lady we seen was not helpful and gave no real information!
That they need to test if there is a hormonal or genetic problem as to why the swimmers are reduced. 
As many people can be a carrier of CF, so they need to know if they are looking for anything before deciding if IVF or ICIS is the best option, or to check there are no blockages to why the swimmers reduced. We are just taking it as a formality that if they are going to give you £3-5k worth of treatment they need make sure all bases are checked and covered. I think once his appointment comes through and thats done - hopefully they can tell him results and blood results then, as they did with my internal scan. Then our next appointment in March is done, one way or another we will know where we stand. :shrug:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

See I'm not sure if we go straight on my ivf list coz my hubby's is so low, that even if it was to improve it would still be lower than your hubby's, so the chances of naturally conceiving would still be very low.

I started my period yesterday so tried to book a blood tear, they has no slots at all, and said I can book in advance for the test, they don't get it that I don't know when I start my periods and can't pre book it, coz it wouldn't be on the right day, so now I have to go to hospital today for a HIV test thyroid test etc and they said if they come back clear, it's 1 less thing to have done before ivf can begin.
Hubby having another SA next week and his HIV test too. He has been taking wellman so hoping it might have helped a lot. 
We go back end of feb to discuss further.


----------



## Mrs. Owen

Hello ladies, Happy Friday to all!!!! 

Just wanted to give everyone an update...just got off the phone w/ the hubby after his appt w/ the urologist this morning. He went last week and had his 2nd SA done, and got the results this morning...his count has increased from 10 million to 34 MILLION since October!!!!!! OMG I just couldn't be happier right now!!!! The shape of the sperm are still in the low category, so that still sucks. But the doctor said this SA was GREAT, especially compared to the last one. I haven't seen the actual results, so I asked the hubby to pick up a copy before he leaves so I can see it and try to figure out what else is going on. But i have to tell you, I am amazed by the increase in the count!!! 

For anyone curious about what he has been doing to improve it, here are a few things:

Fertilaid- Started taking this back in October after the 1st bad SA. He's been really good at remembering to take them every day (3 times a day, sometimes 2 if work was crazy and he wasn't able to get the last one in)
Maca Root - He's been taking these pills every day since October. I also saw a HUGE increase in his sex drive and energy since he started them.
Losing weight - He has lost probably a good 30-40 pounds in the last few months. The doctor told him that he thinks that really has A LOT to do w/ the increase. He wasn't severely overweight, but he's definitely a bigger boy. He feels fantastic and LOOKS fantastic too!! ;) 
Mega-men ripped vitapak - This is a packet of vitamins that he got from GNC and has been taking for a few months. He believes this might have helped him w/ his weight loss, as well as making him feel better. 

And of course the usual, no hot baths, (he didn't do this a lot to begin w/, but would take an occasional whirlpool every once and awhile), no smoking or drinking (he doesn't do either), healther eating (lowering his soda intake and increasing his water intake), and all the other things we all already know about. 

Of course, we still aren't out of the woods yet, the shape isn't normal (although I won't know how bad until I see the results). And who knows which of these things he's been taking or doing helped the most...but I am just amazed at how much the count has changed. Beyond amazed!!! I just wanted to share this info because I feel like sometimes we just need to be reminded that there is hope and things CAN be done! I feel so much better going into our appt next month (Feb 13th) to discuss moving on w/ IUI (or whatever the doctor decides is best for us). I just feel like this just gives us that much more of a chance. 

Sorry to go on and on, once I get on a roll I can't stop!! haha. I hope everyone has a fabulous day! :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's such great news!! 
Bet you are so pleased!
I'm having my tube x ray on Wednesday and hubby doing another SA on Tuesday and going back to find out results end of feb, then discuss further into what will happen.
Can't see his changing that much.
As he's already slim and healthy, we ear well , he doesn't smoke, has the occasion drink and we don't have a bath ha 

I have lost nearly a stone in 4 weeks I'm do pleased! My doctor will be happy and I just can't wait to loose more, I'm finding it really easy and I love my food.

Getting nervous about x ray tho, heard it can be very painful after x


----------



## Mrs. Owen

mummy.wannabe said:


> That's such great news!!
> Bet you are so pleased!
> I'm having my tube x ray on Wednesday and hubby doing another SA on Tuesday and going back to find out results end of feb, then discuss further into what will happen.
> Can't see his changing that much.
> As he's already slim and healthy, we ear well , he doesn't smoke, has the occasion drink and we don't have a bath ha
> 
> I have lost nearly a stone in 4 weeks I'm do pleased! My doctor will be happy and I just can't wait to loose more, I'm finding it really easy and I love my food.
> 
> Getting nervous about x ray tho, heard it can be very painful after x

Thank you so much!! We are SO happy right now!!! It's always great to hear some GOOD news after months of bad news! 

CONGRATULATIONS on losing the weight! That is absolutely fantastic! :happydance:

Don't be TOO worried about the HSG test (easier said than done right?!?! lol) I had mine done 2 weeks ago, and let me tell you, I was SCARED out of my mind!! But honestly, when they said it feels like period cramps, they are exactly right. It was definitely uncomfortable, but nothing unbearable. I know if there are blockages in the tubes they say it can be more painful (I was all clear, thank the Lord!), and of course everyone is different, but try not to stress yourself out too much! :hugs: It doesn't last long and it's worth doing to be able to know what's going on down there!! ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ok thank you, hoping I've not got blocked tubes, but long cycles make me think both couldn't be blocked but possibly 1, but we will see.
My MIL coming with me, so I wouldn't be worrying as much x


----------



## purpleflossy

well done mummy wannabe on the weight loss, great stuff! and what a fab improvement for you Mrs owen hubby, great to hear!

hubby had his testi scan and all clear, so thats another tick off the list, just waiting for his bloods now which we will get i guess at the next review in march.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So now hubby's scan was fine, what's happening for you now?
He still has a low count doesn't he x


----------



## purpleflossy

mummy.wannabe said:


> So now hubby's scan was fine, what's happening for you now?
> He still has a low count doesn't he x

yep still low count around 7mill i think and low in other areas, dont have the numbers so not sure how low. :cry:he only had 2 SA done and both before he started taking conception vitamins etc, so still have hope they may go up?
just have to wait until appointment in march to see results of his bloods and what happens next, more waiting! :shrug:


----------



## NordicLass

Hope you don't mind me joining in. 

I'm in the same boat. We've been TTC for just over 2 years. I've been thru test after test as we thought hubby was all clear (he's managed to conceive twice before with previous partner) but after everything came back normal (saying that, i havent has a hsg yet!) he went on to have his SA and we were shocked to say the least that it came back extremely poorly. I haven't got the whole report but was told he had 3 million sperm but with an average motility. But still..3 million!!! :nope: Been so upset about this but he's been doing what he can...cut down drink, supplements, exercise, healthy eating etc. He is due for another SA in feb. They also found a varicole in his testi's but we are waiting for next appointment to find out where to go from here. Does anyone know if surgery can help things? Not sure what the procedure is like? 
I guess we are going down the whole IVF route if surgery is ruled out. Which I'm finding extremely terrifying! Not to mention fed up waiting around on the NHS...:cry:

So yes, you aren't alone. Best of luck to all you ladies :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know exactly how you feeling, my hubby's count is less than 1 million, when we were told that, doctor said ivf straight away and I just bust into tears, it's a lot to take in.
The changes of his count improving with supplements is not good, because it still wouldn't be good enough.
Men with 10-15 mil are still told its too low. 
He has another SA booked for this Tuesday, and unlike the last time, he will be emailed the results by his doctor. Last time we waited 3 moths for results!

I'm not sure about the surgery to be honest. That wasn't an option we were told. I'm having a hsg wednesday and go back to hospital end of feb.
Everything is a waiting game. We will find out more in feb and how long we could be waiting.

How old are you and your partner? X


----------



## NordicLass

Hey,

I'm 30 and Oh is 29. If we'd known it was gonna be this hard we would have started trying sooner! Oh well...

Did your husband get to have any other tests to determine why his sperm was so low? Ultrasound etc? 

I hope your next SA turns out better! Let me know how it goes? 

X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No he hasn't been asked to do anything else, we will ask in feb, and will let you a know x

We said the same thing about wishing we had of started earlier but it would have happened when you weren't ready x


----------



## GODMOTHER2011

Just to let you know my hubby had mumps when he was 18 he is now 48 and as a result of that he produces no sperm at all naturally ! He undertook pesa operation and we ow have about 5straws which contain 6millon sperm ! 

Currently awaiting for my embryos to be out back on day 2 after egg retrieval ! We had 10 eggs retrieved of which 4 were fertilised.
Will be having them back either tommorow or Wednesday praying for a miracle and that we have no snow!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good, thanks for sharing.
What did the operation do? X


----------



## GODMOTHER2011

Just to say best of luck to you! We are on 2 ww we had all scans done at trumping ton as we live Newmarket and egg retrieval and embryos transferred Monday at Oxford highly recommended just to give you an idea! Good luck on your journey love Zoe xxx


----------



## GODMOTHER2011

It took sperm surgically and we got 5 million !!!! So seriously don't lose hope !!!!xx they used a fine needle and basically sucked out sperm hardly any pain tiny pin prick on the wound he was back at work next day!! Good luck to you x


----------



## scerena

:hi: all
My oh's sa results have been-
1st sa- 0.5mil
2nd sa- 28mil
3rd sa- 15mil
4th sa- 34mil

After the 4th sa he has been taking-
L-arginine
Maca
Horny goat weed
1000mg vit c
Vitamin b complex
Wellman conception (he took this all along)

I think the FS will be getting him to do another sa in march when he has his appointment and I am hoping that there is an even better improvement after adding them supplements.

AFM- I have (maybe had now) pcos- I had surgery in jan as a hsg showed a possible blocked tube- I had a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling- they unblocked my tube (I now have 2 tubes :dance: ) and hopefully my pcos has gone or will be better from the ovarian drilling...

:dust: ladies xxx


----------



## purpleflossy

just checking in, nothing much happening with us at the mo just waiting for next appointment in march to see whats happening and to go over hubby bloods as thats the only one we dont know the answer to. 

Still trying to keep trim! 
almost at the 2st loss mark now so bmi around 27

any more updates from anyone?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
I had my tubes done and all fine.
Still waiting for hubby's results.
And going back to hospital end of feb, still waiting on a date tho x


----------



## purpleflossy

quick update, hubby bloods shown up a chromosome translocation, so been signed off for icis but genetic testing will be needed, either before eggs implanted if possible, if not at 8-11 weeks if egg sticks. still not sure on all the info, all to much to take in. Now waiting for next appoint at different hospital, so could be a few weeks or months! :-(
Chromosome problem is nothing hubby could do, something he has been born with, but as he still has around 7mill sperm there is still hope i think that some sperm will be ok as doc said this more common with no sperm 0 anyone have any info on this or similar, would be good to heat


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hard to take in all that you said.

Ive got my hospital appt on Wednesday, I really hope that they don't want hubby to have more tests, I just want to get started on the ivf, but if they made your hubby have more tests and he has a bigger sperm count then mine, god knows what they will suggest.
Really looking forward to hearing what next tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So your hubby has different chromosomes making him have a lower sperm count? X


----------



## purpleflossy

mummy.wannabe said:


> So your hubby has different chromosomes making him have a lower sperm count? X

hi, yes they said this looks like the reason, sometimes they said there is no reason but his bloods show there this translocation chrom, normally this comes up when there is no sperm, but doc said its not the case with us as there is sperm, (countaround 7million) so i guess that is more hopeful? 
still taking in the info but basically i think it means we can have icsi but high risk of disability, so doc said if they do genetic testing before the eggs are put back it should show up if any problems he said it could mean out of 5 eggs we may only end up with 1 egg for example.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh right i see now, thats not good about the disablity thing but its not a no, you can still have a healthy child.
wishing you the best of luck,

keep us informed and ill let you know whats said at my appt on weds x


----------



## purpleflossy

mummy.wannabe said:


> oh right i see now, thats not good about the disablity thing but its not a no, you can still have a healthy child.
> wishing you the best of luck,
> 
> keep us informed and ill let you know whats said at my appt on weds x

still finding info, as always you come out of these things and the info gets mixed up by the time you are at your car! 

https://www.rarechromo.org/information/Other/Robertsonian Translocations FTNW.pdf

(page 6 gives i think helps the most info wise)

hubby they say has 13+14 issues, but reading this makes everything seem okish!
i am taking it that all the tests will be done first, so if i do become pregnant from icsi then it should be as healthy as it can be, as all tests etc will be done before or and at 8-11 weeks etc


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy

you should talk to ur dr about iui before ivf...


----------



## betsyboo12

Hi guys

Hoping i can join in here as you all seem to have lots of good advice.

I'm 34 DH 32 & we've been ttc 16 months now. DH has just had results back, had twice the normal volume but only 2% were 'normal' compated to average 20-30% which does not sound like good odds to me!

I've been trying not to think about it all the time but its so hard when everyone around me seems to be pg! I feel i have noone to talk to as my bestie has literally just had a baby & i dont want to make DH feel any worse than he already does!

Betsy
X


----------



## ladyf

stalking this thread , looks like l will be needing some advice soon. Just found out DH has a low sperm count, less than a million.he is taking some supplements at the moment ,had a second one done on Saturday , so we are waiting for results.

don't even know how l am suppose to be feeling, l dont even have the strength to cry. been ttc for a year, ntnp for nearly a year, so definetly there is something wrong. my bloods tests are normal.have fibroids which are outside the uterus so all this time we thought that was the problem until we asked for a SA.l was ready to go for surgery to remove them but the doc said they were not a problem. DH is not even talking about the SA, he still drinking ( not a lot) , he wont put some effort to lose some weight,having hot showers etc. l feel like l already have a child in the house, he just won't listen. maybe after he gets his results he will know that this is serious. l am still hoping for a miracle,please let the results for first SA be a mistake.

all the best to the ladies waiting for their appts!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The results won't be that much of a mistake. My hubby's SA is also less than 1 million. 
He was very upset at 1st and still is, but keep mentioning it and eventually he will talk. Tell him not to bottle it up. 
When did he do the 1st SA? Because your meant to leave it 90 days between them. 

It's very upsetting at 1st but it gets a little easier sometimes.

We had our 1st appt at beginning of July and 8 months on, had all tests, scans, bloods etc and just been refered to go on the ivf waiting list x

There are lots of people in your position and dont mind sharing there stories, it's great to read and get advise or just talk to people in your position x


----------



## ladyf

Thank you mummywannabe.the chances of it being a mistake are really low. Anyway my Gp is not that good, l have come to that conclusion . He requested for another SA after 3 weeks and he asked DH to abstine for 2 weeks before giving the sample. After doing some research l convinced him to give a sample after 5 days , which is still a long time. It should be 2-4 days. Anyway l am seeing a FS on Thursday and l hope he will be more insightful. 

Seems like you have had a lot of tests done already and ready for the next step. Guess l just need to give him some more time and he might open up soon.


----------



## purpleflossy

How is everyone getting on? 
Been waiting since march for appointment for next stage. After all investiagation now done. Funding ok and have appoint at different hospital (due to where we live we now come under liverpool instead of chester in 5weeks,so more waiting but glad appointment has come through.have a genetics appointment before then to. Just taking it one at a time now, as don't seem to be able to guess what will happen as always seems to be different to what you think!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Sorry not been on.
I had an apointment on 9th may and was put forward for funding. Rang a few days later and got an appointment for 30th may. We have A group chat with the nurses to explain the full process, then go off into couples are ask the questions we want. Meet the nurse who will be your nurse through the while process and she teaches you how to do the injections, and I get my prescription too.
Then as soon as I start my peroid, the day after that I start taking the injections.
I'm due anytime now so hoping it stays away so I can start the injections straight away.
It's all going very quickly. I honestly wasn't expecting the doctor to say we could start straight away x

Hopefully the time goes quickly for you to have your apointment x


----------



## purpleflossy

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hey
> Sorry not been on.
> I had an apointment on 9th may and was put forward for funding. Rang a few days later and got an appointment for 30th may. We have A group chat with the nurses to explain the full process, then go off into couples are ask the questions we want. Meet the nurse who will be your nurse through the while process and she teaches you how to do the injections, and I get my prescription too.
> Then as soon as I start my peroid, the day after that I start taking the injections.
> I'm due anytime now so hoping it stays away so I can start the injections straight away.
> It's all going very quickly. I honestly wasn't expecting the doctor to say we could start straight away x
> 
> Hopefully the time goes quickly for you to have your apointment x


That's great, I had heard once you are on that final bit it does all go much quicker. 30th is not long away so hope goes well! Let us know how u get on :thumbup:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I really hold it does.
I got loads of paperwork to go through and it just keeps asking you to repeat your name and signature 100s of times.
Tells you in detail what each injection is and the side effects etc 
It says 4 injections a day and from the morning of the retrieval you have to put suppositories up your bottom. 1 in the morning 1 before bed.
Al these bloody things we have to go through eh x


----------



## aimze

hi ladies...

just wanted to let you know how we improved my oh's swimmers....

in sept his first SA was 5mil 60% motile...nov 19mil 40% motile an jan 14 60% motile. bear with me for our first iui may SA..

so what did we do? from jan cut out evert ounce of alcohol. one wellman conception a day, 2000mg vit c once a day...did this for 3months...we then switched to vit e 120mg and 125 seleniium an weve been doin that since march.

so may 18th, we had a great result of 22mil with a whooping 88% motile!! i really belive the vits an no alcohol helped!!

gd luck all

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My hubby's went up a bit too. He didn't take the wellman all the time tho x


----------



## MrsCompass

OOohhhh I like this thread :) I belong here too as my DH has low count as well. 

Feb 2011: 6 to 7 million
May 2011: 9 million

IUI February 2012 ... post count wash was 5 million. (BFP) but mc.

Hubby is taking all the supplements. Our second IUI should be in the next couple weeks and we're curious to know about his count. 


GOOODLUCK AIMZE!!!! Do you know what your post wash count was for the IUI?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi there
Wishing you all the best with your 2nd IUI.

My hubby was taking supplements since jan and went from 1 million to 5 million, which is better but still not good enough.

We start ivf end of June x


----------



## aimze

thanks mrs compass! post wash around 19mil...i really think the vitamims an zero alcohol really helped!! if this iui is a bfn it will b interesting to see what it is as weve had a few drinks in may as we got engaged

c


----------



## mummy.wannabe

A few drinks will be fine I've been told.

Congrats on your engagement x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just on train home.
Met our nurse she's called Babylyn ha
She was really nice, a tiny Chinese lady.

I got all my injections and was taught how to do them. Scared!! Ha but law is going to do as many as he can. We had to redo our hep b and HIV as they didn't have a hard copy of this sent over from the other hospital.
I said I was due to start my period anyway really, she said if the results aren't back I'll have to wait and start them next month. Hope my period stays away for another few days and we can still start this month.
We are only allowed to have 1 egg put back too, bit upset but at least we will have a chance to have 1 baby at least. If the 1st ivf fails then we can have 2 out back next time I think x 
I'm finally on my way to starting woooo x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi everyone
Sorry I've not been on. Had a stressful month
But I started my period at CD44 and do my 1st Injection this morning.

How's everyone x


----------

